# Flurona in Israel



## chic (Dec 31, 2021)

Yestersay, Israel reported its first case of Flurona a combination of covid and the seasonal flu. They just won't let this end.


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2021)

chic said:


> Yestersay, Israel reported its first case of Flurona a combination of covid and the seasonal flu. They just won't let this end.


"Flurona."  That's a better one than I could come up with.
As good as "Faucicron."
I'm expecting the next vaccine to be the Flurona.  And Flurona boosters, of course.
Maybe 2 free Tacos this time?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2022)

The world's first known case of one person infected with COVID-19 and the influenza virus at the same time was recorded in Israel.

The double infection—dubbed the "flurona"—was found in a new mother at Rabin Medical Center in Petach Tikva, _Hamodia_ reported. Professor Arnon Vizhnitser, director of the hospital's gynecology department, told the Jerusalem news outlet that the woman tested positive for both viruses as soon as she came to the medical center and that they double-checked to confirm.

Vizhnitser added that the woman had not been vaccinated against either virus, but she did not have any especially strong symptoms. She had been feeling well and was expected to be discharged on Thursday.

Though this was the first documented case of someone infected with both viruses simultaneously, health experts believe there are others who have not been diagnosed. The Israeli Health Ministry is studying the case to see whether it could cause more serious illness, according to _Hamodia_.

https://www.newsweek.com/israel-rep...al-infected-covid-flu-same-time-1664737?amp=1


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2022)

chic said:


> Yestersay, Israel reported its first case of Flurona a combination of covid and the seasonal flu. They just won't let this end.


Who is 'they?'  A generic term or someone specific?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2022)

I was wondering the same thing, Pepper.

I googled flurona, and it said the young woman was mildly ill. Another unvaccinated genius.  She got lucky.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 1, 2022)

Hardly seems likely this was the first person to have Covid and the flu at the same time.  Maybe the first time anyone took notice of it.


win231 said:


> I'm expecting the next vaccine to be the Flurona.


We kind of already have that.  When I got my booster I got the flu shot at the same time.  Different needles but they went into the same spot.


----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Who is 'they?'  A generic term or someone specific?


The Israeli health ministry.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2022)

Well, many times people get two illnesses at once, so I don't see where it is surprising that this woman had both flu and covid.


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> Well, many times people get two illnesses at once, so I don't see where it is surprising that this woman had both flu and covid.


Neither do I. It's just more fearmongering hysteria.


----------



## rgp (Jan 2, 2022)

chic said:


> Neither do I. It's just more fearmongering hysteria.




 Exactly !


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2022)

chic said:


> Yestersay, Israel reported its first case of Flurona a combination of covid and the seasonal flu. They just won't let this end.


Flurona? Where do they get these names? Flurona, Omicron, somebody has been watching too much Star Trek.


----------



## Shero (Jan 2, 2022)

chic said:


> Neither do I. It's just more fearmongering hysteria.



No one is fearmongering. In case you have not realised both the flu and covid are respiratory diseases.  
Making people aware that it is also important to get a flu vaccine is important, that is what the Israeli Ministry is doing. The only elaborators are you and the rag you read it in!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

chic said:


> Yestersay, Israel reported its first case of Flurona a combination of covid and the seasonal flu. They just won't let this end.


yes I read that too.... I was like ''ok riiiiiight ''


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Flurona? Where do they get these names? Flurona, Omicron, somebody has been watching too much Star Trek.


flu-(co)rona


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Flurona sounds like a compound you'd put in your swimming pool!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> flu-(co)rona


Have you not heard of The Rona? An abbreviation for corona virus? Some call it Miss Rona, giving the slang term, "sass." But the funniest, and cruellest slang version that I have heard is: "Boomer Remover." Youngsters might think it amusing but Boomer Remover is just as capable of taking out Gen Z too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Have you not heard of The Rona? An abbreviation for corona virus? Some call it Miss Rona, giving the slang term, "sass." But the funniest, and cruellest slang version that I have heard is: "Boomer Remover." Youngsters might think it amusing but Boomer Remover is just as capable of taking out Gen Z too.


No I don't move in circles where slang is in common usage when it comes to serious issues


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm waiting for the parody song of "My Sharona" to be coming out soon......


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I'm waiting for the parody song of "My Sharona" to be coming out soon......


probably already done ....


----------



## win231 (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm getting a new vaccine today.  It's a Diarona - for diabetics.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No I don't move in circles where slang is in common usage when it comes to serious issues


How I would love to empathise with that remark. But my problem is, you can take the kid out of the council house but you can't take the council house out of the kid. (Tell you what though Holly, that's going to get our American friends perplexed.)


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I'm waiting for the parody song of "My Sharona" to be coming out soon......


Been out since 2020, it appears





And part II, one year later


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Been out since 2020, it appears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant my *Flu*rona.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 3, 2022)

chic said:


> Neither do I. It's just more fearmongering hysteria.


Why is it fearmongering to say that someone had both illnesses at the same time.  It's either true or it is not.

Since when is telling the truth fearmongering??


----------



## Shero (Jan 3, 2022)

Viruses are named by the International Committee on Taxonomy of Viruses (ICTV).

They are named based on their genetic structure to facilitate the development of diagnostic tests, vaccines and medicines.

Hence the name Flurona, it was not named by the local botanical society!
.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 4, 2022)

What do you want to bet someone is going to name their child after this strain!  I said from the get-go that this virus is going to just keep mutating, so the announcement of Flurona was not surprising. A friend of mine were discussing the mutations and pondered ...what if each mutation continues to cause less and less severe symptoms  According to a news report I saw, since Flurona has been around for at least a month and has not started the rapid spread like Omicron, health officials are not that worried about it, at least not yet.


----------

